# Is chuck wobble normal or common in the new cordless driver/drill?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

No, it's not normal, nor common, and probably with the first one, definitely with the second one, I would suspect the drill bit or the operator. Roll the suspect bit on a flat surface such as a piece of glass, counter top, dining table, or whatever, and see if it is straight. Then, when you position the bit in the chuck, close the chuck as tight as possible before inseting the bit, then make sure it stays centered as you tighten the chuck. Particularly with smaller bits, around 3/16" and smaller, it is easy enough to get them cocked a little and hung up between two jaws and not all three.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

DexterII said:


> No, it's not normal, nor common, and probably with the first one, definitely with the second one, I would suspect the drill bit or the operator. Roll the suspect bit on a flat surface such as a piece of glass, counter top, dining table, or whatever, and see if it is straight. Then, when you position the bit in the chuck, close the chuck as tight as possible before inseting the bit, then make sure it stays centered as you tighten the chuck. Particularly with smaller bits, around 3/16" and smaller, it is easy enough to get them cocked a little and hung up between two jaws and not all three.


Thank you DexterII very much for the comment.

I think I tried with the driver bit that came with it, which has the ¼” hex shank. And I tried with nothing in the chuck. I think it wobbled in both cases. I do not think it is the inserted bits that make the chuck wobble. 

It is one of the best recommended cordless tools by some reviews.

I got it from my son as a present, so now he has it. I will ask him to try again.

Thank you very much.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

What brand?


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> What brand?


Thank you joe-nwt for the comment.
It is Bosch PS31-2A.
Thank you.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Bosch is typically a decent product. Unless you are getting factory seconds, I'm surprised you are having issues.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> Bosch is typically a decent product. Unless you are getting factory seconds, I'm surprised you are having issues.


Thank you joe-nwt very much for the comment.

I talked with Bosch tech help again and they said to get an exchange again. I will try exchanging again see if the next one is OK. I bought it from Amazon as a new one when it was a little on sale. Thank you.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Never heard of this, so followed your path and went to Amazon's reviews for this Bosch and the 3rd and 4th review down (sorted by top rated) for 1-stars were about the wobble, talking with Bosch tech, and even getting replacement drills and having that same wobble! So you are not alone.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

3onthetree said:


> Never heard of this, so followed your path and went to Amazon's reviews for this Bosch and the 3rd and 4th review down (sorted by top rated) for 1-stars were about the wobble, talking with Bosch tech, and even getting replacement drills and having that same wobble! So you are not alone.


Thank you 3onthetree very much for the comment.

After I noticed the problem and returned the item, I found out that there was this wobble problem when I searched the word wobble in the user comment of Amazon product. I saw this as one of the recommended items for the cordless drill in the online review and saw the very good rating on the Amazon. But now, I have this problem.

Even my 10 - 20 year old Ryobi corded drill/driver does not wobble this much. 

Thank you.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

I watched the YouTube video that shows the driver chuck wobble. The Bosch cordless driver that I purchased did not have the problem the video shows. Does this mean that the problem with Bosch is not the chuck wobble? 

What I had with the Bosch is that after tightening the chuck with or without the bit, the chuck sleeve is loose by 1/4" to 3/8", easily turn-able left and right. Is this the same as the chuck wobble or is this common and normal with the driver?
As I said before, my old corded driver/drill does not have this loose chuck sleeve after tightening.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Badgerstate (Oct 19, 2020)

Id say its not normal and I would return it. I recently bought a new Craftsman coreded drill that had a bit of chick wobble and I returned it. I replaced it with a Milwaukee Fuel 12v hammer drill and the chuck doesn't wobble.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

Badgerstate said:


> Id say its not normal and I would return it. I recently bought a new Craftsman coreded drill that had a bit of chick wobble and I returned it. I replaced it with a Milwaukee Fuel 12v hammer drill and the chuck doesn't wobble.


Thank you Badgerstate very much for the comment.
I will try one more time by returning again.
Thank you.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not exchange For another one. RETURN and grab another brand.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

ront02769 said:


> Not exchange For another one. RETURN and grab another brand.


Thank you ront02769 very much for the comment.

My son already returned for an exchange. If he gets the one with this same problem, then he will return for refund. It is hard to believe their quality control.
Thank you.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

At some point it's likely just a design issue. I've been rather surprised lately at how many "quality" brands I've purchased from with glaring product defects, and a little research online shows it's not exactly a limited issue. Even more surprising is how many of these companies will gladly take these products back and issue an exchange multiple times...makes you wonder just how much they're making on each unit when they can afford to do an exchange so often.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

Joeywhat said:


> At some point it's likely just a design issue. I've been rather surprised lately at how many "quality" brands I've purchased from with glaring product defects, and a little research online shows it's not exactly a limited issue. Even more surprising is how many of these companies will gladly take these products back and issue an exchange multiple times...makes you wonder just how much they're making on each unit when they can afford to do an exchange so often.


Thank you Joeywhat very much for the comment.

They do not seem to understand very well the importance of the quality from the way this happens. Once I experience a problem like this, I think twice next time I purchase the same brand and I tend to avoid it. It is hard to regain the confidence in the brand.

Thank you.


----------



## Badgerstate (Oct 19, 2020)

Joeywhat said:


> At some point it's likely just a design issue. I've been rather surprised lately at how many "quality" brands I've purchased from with glaring product defects, and a little research online shows it's not exactly a limited issue. Even more surprising is how many of these companies will gladly take these products back and issue an exchange multiple times...makes you wonder just how much they're making on each unit when they can afford to do an exchange so often.


Well, if you return it, they are just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it to someone else. Even still, the profit margins on drills are stupid high, Im sure. Id bet that a $200 drill only costs them about $20 to make. Really, the real cost is in the battery and they make so much money off selling batteries that they will gladly take a bit of a loss on the drill when you buy it because they know that over the years they will more than make that money back selling you replacement batteries. Not to mention they know that once they get you in their battery platform, you likely will be a repeat customer. Once you get the drill, you get the circular saw that runs on the same better, then the next thing you know, you buy the jig saw, sander, string trimmer, leaf blower, light, etc, etc, etc. I know that Milwaukee has certainly suckered me into buying tools in their M12 line that I may not have bought otherwise. It started out with the hammer drill, then it was the circ saw, then it was the jigsaw, then it was the lantern, then it was the rotary tool. LOL I currently find myself waiting for when my Ryobi string trimmer or leaf blower dies so that I can justify spending the money for a Milwaukee M18 trimmer or leaf blower. LOL


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

Badgerstate said:


> Well, if you return it, they are just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it to someone else. Even still, the profit margins on drills are stupid high, Im sure. Id bet that a $200 drill only costs them about $20 to make. Really, the real cost is in the battery and they make so much money off selling batteries that they will gladly take a bit of a loss on the drill when you buy it because they know that over the years they will more than make that money back selling you replacement batteries. Not to mention they know that once they get you in their battery platform, you likely will be a repeat customer. Once you get the drill, you get the circular saw that runs on the same better, then the next thing you know, you buy the jig saw, sander, string trimmer, leaf blower, light, etc, etc, etc. I know that Milwaukee has certainly suckered me into buying tools in their M12 line that I may not have bought otherwise. It started out with the hammer drill, then it was the circ saw, then it was the jigsaw, then it was the lantern, then it was the rotary tool. LOL I currently find myself waiting for when my Ryobi string trimmer or leaf blower dies so that I can justify spending the money for a Milwaukee M18 trimmer or leaf blower. LOL


Thank you Badgerstate very much for the comments.

I got the 3rd replacement cordless drill, and it also has the loose chuck sleeve. Maybe, it is normal. Being tired of returning it again, I am thinking of keeping it. I saw the M12 line, 12volt Milwaukee tools, and it is pretty fantastic. I can see why you are lured into it.

Thank you.


----------



## Badgerstate (Oct 19, 2020)

jaykim said:


> Thank you Badgerstate very much for the comments.
> 
> I got the 3rd replacement cordless drill, and it also has the loose chuck sleeve. Maybe, it is normal. Being tired of returning it again, I am thinking of keeping it. I saw the M12 line, 12volt Milwaukee tools, and it is pretty fantastic. I can see why you are lured into it.
> 
> Thank you.


If its the 3rd one and theyre all like that it may be normal but IMO it isnt right. Id return it and get something else instead. I wouldnt want to try to drill holes and shoot screws with a chuck that is wobbling and might come off some day.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

Badgerstate said:


> If its the 3rd one and theyre all like that it may be normal but IMO it isnt right. Id return it and get something else instead. I wouldnt want to try to drill holes and shoot screws with a chuck that is wobbling and might come off some day.


Thank you Badgerstate very much for the comment.

When I tested the 3rd replacement drill with the 12" drill bit, I found out that it wobbles a lot more than my old corded drill. So, it wobbles and has a loose chuck sleeve problems. I called the Bosch manufacturer, and they said to ship it to them for the new replacement. Along with the good review, It is compact and good, and I want to keep it if it is normal. So, yesterday, I shipped it to them costing me $15(Even with $15, my cost is still cheaper than current $129). My son bought it when it was on sale at $89. Maybe, Amazon was getting rid of bad ones and returned items with the sale price. After I got the 2nd and 3rd replacement, I realized that the first one I got was a returned item because there was only one driver bit with no plastic bag whereas the 2nd and 3rd replacement have the 2 driver bits inside the plastic bag.

I will find out if the Bosch will send me the good and normal drill/driver. If not, well , I will stay away from the Bosch brand as much as I can. 

Thank you.


----------

